# Edelstahl Tastaur an USB PS/2 Adapter



## demmy86 (17 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe versucht eine Edelstahltastatur (Typ ZT599B von SZZT Electronics) über einen USB PS/2 Adaper an einen Rechner anzuschließen!
Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:
der Trackball der in der Tastatur enthalten ist funktioniert einwandfrei.
Jedoch das Tastenfeld nicht.
Zunächst scheint alles ok, der Adapter wird erkannt usw.
doch öffne ich ein Programm und will was über die Tastaur eingeben fängt die Tastaur sofort das Spinnen an! Hab ich einen Buchstaben gedrückt wird dieser endlos wiederholt und ich kann es nicht abbrechen. Nach ein paar Sekunden hört es dann auf und ich kann gar nichts mehr auf der Tastaur machen. Ziehe ich den Adapter aus dem USB-Port und stecke ihn wieder rein, kann ich wieder eine Taste drücken und das selbe geht von vorne los.
Ich hab die Tastatur dann an einem anderen Rechner direkt an den PS/2 Schnittstellen angeschlossen, da hat sie dann einwandfrei funktioniert.
Daraufhin dachte ich der Adapter sei defekt. 
Um sicher zu gehn hab ich es dann nochmals mit einer normalen Kunststofftastaur und dem Adapter versucht, allerdings hat er dann komischerweise auch funktioniert. Nur in Kombination mit den beiden Teilen geht es nicht? Hat jemand ne Idee wieso das so ist?
Ich hab dann gelesen, dass der Adapter nur für USB1.0 und USB1.1 geeignet ist. Kann es damit zusammen hängen? Aber wieso geht dann der Trackball?
Würde es evtl. mit einem passiven Adapter funktionieren?
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Gruß


----------



## Solaris (17 November 2008)

USB-Adapter haben so ihre Eigenarten, warum nicht direkt in einen USB-Port?


----------



## demmy86 (17 November 2008)

Die Tastatur hat keinen USB Anschluss,
gibt es ne Möglichkeit den Stecker umzubasteln oder wie hast du das gemeint?


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

Hallo,
könnte das ganze mit der Spannungsversorgung zusammenhängen?
Mal den Adapter über nen aktiven USB-Hub mit Netzteil versuchen.
Oder wie bei 2,5" USB-Festplatten die Spannung aus 2Ports beziehen.
Thomas


----------



## demmy86 (17 November 2008)

mhh meinst du das sich der USB-Port einfach abschaltet?
Aber wieso wiederholt er dann ein paar Sekunden immer einen Buchstaben!

soll ich evtl. mal nen anderen USB-PS/2 versuchen?
und wie sieht es mit einem RS232 - PS/2 Adapter aus?


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

nicht der USB- Port sondern die Tastatur hat nen Problem denke ich.
Thomas


----------



## demmy86 (17 November 2008)

Ja aber wie gesagt, stecke ich die Tastatur an nem Rechner mit ps/2 Anschluss ein geht sie wunderbar!
Also ich bin mir nicht sicher ob die Tastatur ein Problem hat!


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

liefert der ps2-anschluß vielleicht genug strom?
Thomas


----------



## demmy86 (17 November 2008)

mhh das weiß ich leider nicht! aber laut hersteller brauch die Tastatur maximal 300mA ! der USB-Port liefert maximal 500mA also das dürfte auch passen oder?


----------



## thomass5 (17 November 2008)

wenn der Port das wirklich liefert und die Tastatur auch nicht mehr zieht
Trackball und Tastatur sind die getrennt angeschlossen?
Thomas


----------



## demmy86 (18 November 2008)

Ja die Tastaur und der Trackball sind getrennt angeschlossen.
Ich habe eben noch einmal mit einem Kollegen Rücksprache gehalten und er meint auch das es evtl. ein Stromproblem sein könnte! d.h. die Tastatur benötigt zwar nur 300mA aber nicht im Initialisierungsmoment.
Da es sich um eine elektronische Tastatur handelt glaubt er das der Strom beim einstecken möglicherweise höher als die vom USB-Port zugelassenen 500mA steigt, was aber sofort vom USB port begrenzt wird. Somit Initialisiert die Tastatur nicht richtig und es kommt zu solch einem Verhalten! Könnte das möglich sein?

Jetzt war meine Überlegung es mal mit einem RS232 Adapter zu versuchen!
gibt es denn so was? von PS/2 auf RS232 für Tastauren!
Eine andere Lösung wäre die 5V nicht über den USB-Port abzugreifen.
Oder kennt sonst jemand einen Adapter mit dem ich die Spannungsversorgung extern abgreifen kann? Oder bekomm ich dann wieder Potetntialprobleme?


----------



## Oberchefe (18 November 2008)

Nicht jede Tastatur oder Maus funktioniert mit einem solchen Adapter, der paßt schließlich nur die Stecker an, nicht aber das Protokoll. Das gleiche Problem übrigens bei Mäusen PS2/RS232.


----------



## demmy86 (1 Dezember 2008)

*hi*

Hallo zusammen, 
um meinen Beitrag mal zu einem Ende zu bringen.
Nach langen zahlreichen erfolglosen Versuchen hab ich ein neues Motherboard beschafft mit PS2 anschlüssen. Nun läuft alles wunderbar.
War leider die letzte Lösung die übrig geblieben ist.
Nun läuft alles wunderbar.

Gruß


----------



## knabi (9 Dezember 2008)

Für solche Fälle gibt's übrigens auch günstige PCI-Karten mit 2 PS/2 Anschlüssen...


Gruß

Holger


----------



## Perfektionist (9 Dezember 2008)

knabi schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle gibt's übrigens auch günstige PCI-Karten mit 2 PS/2 Anschlüssen...
> 
> 
> Gruß
> ...


bei Quelle? sowas hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen (aber auch noch nie extra gesucht).


----------



## vierlagig (9 Dezember 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> bei Quelle? sowas hab ich bisher noch nie gesehen (aber auch noch nie extra gesucht).



z.B. beim C ... http://www.conrad.de/Computer-Buero/usb_2_0-86.sap


----------



## demmy86 (9 Dezember 2008)

Ja aber leider nützt mir das auch nix, wenn es ein Mini PC ist ohne PCI-steckplatz!
Der Rechner wird lediglich zur Visualisierung verwendet!


----------

